# Nishiki Linear?



## SwitchMonkey (Jul 20, 2005)

A friend is giving me a complete Nishiki Linear that has been stored in his garage for years. I can't seem to find any information about this bike so I was hoping for some input from the forum. I'm not really much of a classic bike guy but this thing is so unique I couldn't stand to let it go to the landfill. So this will be my first restoration project, just for grins!

Thanks for the input.

Heres the only picture I could find online. This is not the actual bike.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## knh555 (Nov 5, 2004)

The Nishiki was very similar to bkranich's Shogun. Both were available around 1988 or so and came stock with Shimano 105. A lot of the TT bikes back then were pretty high-end and the Shogun and Nishiki came in with an offering to those of us poor racers who might be able to use one though lacking funds. With that said, they're great bikes. I last rode a Shogun in 1989 at state's with two disks (pre aero-bars).

In reality, you generally don't need Dura Ace or Record on a TT bike that gets mostly used on the flats. Weight is less of an issue and the parts get pretty low-mileage useage. Just be sure all the bearings are good.

For a restoration, I love the idea of Dura Ace 7400 for these bikes. Just be sure to ride them.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Yep, exactly what he said...*



SwitchMonkey said:


> A friend is giving me a complete Nishiki Linear that has been stored in his garage for years. I can't seem to find any information about this bike so I was hoping for some input from the forum. I'm not really much of a classic bike guy but this thing is so unique I couldn't stand to let it go to the landfill. So this will be my first restoration project, just for grins!
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> ...



Nishiki had a couple of TT Funny bikes. The more expensive alu model was no where near as nice as the Tange 2 model you have.

A complete Linear will bring a couple bills on ebay in the right season, maybe not right now.

The bikes are fun and very fast. They climb great but for some, they can be too twitchy.

The geometry is not really designed around an aero bar. You will be very flat if you keep a standard -17 degree stem with the standard bull horns.

The funny bikes are not legal in most sanctioned bike time trials. They are fine for triathlons, especailly for short course events.

I have several funny bikes, and I have most of them set up for fixed or single speed.

Get a pic of your posted right away....and go to my site below for more pics of Linears and other funny bikes.


----------



## SwitchMonkey (Jul 20, 2005)

*Pictures*

Thanks for the information you guys, very informative. Here are some pictures of the bike. Its not as complete as a thought but most of the parts are there. The original rear wheel is missing in action, as is the seatpost/seat. The tri-spoke is also in need of a treaded cassette. 

Again, i'm not a classic bike guy, so any more info/suggestions will be greatly appreciated. What size is the seatpost, and where can I find one? Same with the treaded cassette, what exactly am I looking for and where do I get it?

Thanks again.


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

*Given?*

Did you mention that your friend GAVE this to you? What a friend. It is so cool you got an old Specialized Tri-Spoke. I'm trolling Ebay for one. 

Enjoy. My Shogun is a total blast. Not an everyday ride, but definitely worth the looks you get having it on the road.

Brooks K.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Nice pics....*



bkranich said:


> Did you mention that your friend GAVE this to you? What a friend. It is so cool you got an old Specialized Tri-Spoke. I'm trolling Ebay for one.
> 
> Enjoy. My Shogun is a total blast. Not an everyday ride, but definitely worth the looks you get having it on the road.
> 
> Brooks K.



So what are your intentions, to race or just for fun? That trispoke is awesome, even though it could hold a shrimp boat in place in the gulf this week.

Listen to me young man, do just as I say:

Strip the deraileurs off, go to the bike shop and get a lockring and a bmx 17 or 18 freewheel. Screw the lockring on the trispoke and then screw on the bmx freewheel. I have done this dozens of times. It will get the spacing pretty close, at least close enough.

Remove the two rings from the crank and with the help of washers or new chain ring bolts, slap that 52 (or 53) on the inside of the crank spider.

Break the chain and then slide that trispoke into those long dropouts.

I think you need a 26.4 seat post, not 100% on that as I am at work. Anyway, a good bike shop can tell you right away. If you can find a classic TT seat, bonus points!

Now, polish up those 105 calipers, they have one of the best shines that Shimano put out. Pump up the tires, get some red bar tape.

Find a flat section of 5-6 miles of road. Clip in and hang on... Ride out and then beat your time coming back.

After the ride, try to wipe the smile from your face, get your heart back in your chest and find your friend and slap a kiss right on his (or hers) cheeks. That's right, I said kiss 'em. A gift like that is worth it!


----------



## SwitchMonkey (Jul 20, 2005)

LOL! Great post. Thanks for info/suggestions. I found a 7 spd cassette and i'll get started by building it up with that. The single speed suggestion is great though and I think I'll do that transition this winter. How fast is this thing, anyway? 

Thanks again, you guys. I'm excited to get this thing in riding condition!

If anyone has the seatpost size, or the calipers to measure your Linear if you have one, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*I measured mine last night, 26.8*



SwitchMonkey said:


> LOL! Great post. Thanks for info/suggestions. I found a 7 spd cassette and i'll get started by building it up with that. The single speed suggestion is great though and I think I'll do that transition this winter. How fast is this thing, anyway?
> 
> Thanks again, you guys. I'm excited to get this thing in riding condition!
> 
> If anyone has the seatpost size, or the calipers to measure your Linear if you have one, I'd appreciate it.



Easily available mail order, maybe available at your LBS.


----------



## Bikerchris (Apr 10, 2005)

*My Nishiki Linear*

I posted a pic of my Nishiki Linear a few days ago on the "Complete bikes..." section of this forum. Go take a look. I was considering building it up, but it is a bit too big for me. It measures 59cm c-t-c. So I'll probably list it on Ebay this next week. I'd tell you this seat post size but I'm a work right now while reading this. I'll look when I get home. 

-Chris


----------



## SwitchMonkey (Jul 20, 2005)

Bikerchris said:


> I posted a pic of my Nishiki Linear a few days ago on the "Complete bikes..." section of this forum. Go take a look. I was considering building it up, but it is a bit too big for me. It measures 59cm c-t-c. So I'll probably list it on Ebay this next week. I'd tell you this seat post size but I'm a work right now while reading this. I'll look when I get home.
> 
> -Chris



Thanks Chris. Its looks like your Linear is in great shape, too bad its a not your size. 

If you can find the seatpost size I'd appreciate it. You can email me at [email protected].


----------



## Smakkk (Jan 16, 2015)

*Nishiki Linear Seatpost size*



racerx said:


> Nishiki had a couple of TT Funny bikes. The more expensive alu model was no where near as nice as the Tange 2 model you have.
> 
> A complete Linear will bring a couple bills on ebay in the right season, maybe not right now.
> 
> ...



Hey,

I was wondering if you know the seatpost size for the Nishiki Linear? Im currently rebuilding one and need help!


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

No luck? I've done some Google searches and (1) Nishiki seat post sizes can vary, and (2) can't find info for the Linear.

You may be stuck taking the frame to a decent shop and either (1) asking to use their seatpost sizing rod (see link below), or (2) trying a couple of different seat posts to see what fits. 

http://www.amazon.com/Stein-Seatpost-Sizing-Rods-Pair/dp/B001GSMF94

Is this one of those "funny bikes" with a 24 inch front wheel? If so, cooooool bike!


----------

